# Hello???i Am Arabic Hair And Makeup Artist...



## jenanOyousif (Jun 21, 2008)

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## iheartangE (Jun 26, 2008)

Marhaba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi!! (ahlan wa sahlan)


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## frocher (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello JananOyousif!


----------



## mac*lover (Jun 28, 2008)

(ahlen we sahlen)


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartangE* 

 
_Marhaba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Specktra!!_

 

marhba to you dear thank your for visiting me topic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi!! (ahlan wa sahlan)_

 

ahlan oshlan to you too dear thank you for visiting my topic


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Welcome!!_

 

nice to meet you dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you for visiting my topic​


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_



_

 

welcome to you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you for visiting my topic


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Hello JananOyousif!_

 

hellooooooooo dear nice to meet you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you for visiting my topic​


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac*lover* 

 
_(ahlen we sahlen)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ahlan oshlan to you too dear thank you for visiting my topic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## florabundance (Jul 7, 2008)

merhaba


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_merhaba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ahlan oshlan to you too dear thank you for visiting my topic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 24, 2008)

A warm welcome to Specktra!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

welcome!


----------

